# "che" vs "di" entre 2 noms dans les comparaisons



## Tsuneo

Bonjour à tous.

Ma question porte sur le choix de _che_ ou de _di_ dans une comparaison entre 2 noms (ou pronoms).

J'ai cherché des informations sur 4 livres de grammaire (dont certains expliquent très mal les règles de comparaisons).
Voici les règles que j'en ai tirées:

 on met toujours _che_ quand le nom (ou le pronom) est précédé d'une préposition (_Pensa più a me che a te_);
 _che_ doit être utilisé quand on compare 2 quantités (_Ha più videogiochi che libri_; _Oggi c'è più odio che amore_);
 _che_ quand il y a risque de confusion avec le complément du nom (_Sembrava che m'interessasse più l'apparenza che la persona_);
 _di_ dans les autres cas de figure (_Temo più l'odio dell'amore_)

Cependant, j'ai quelques doutes avec les 3 exemples suivants:

*L'affluenza è stata più forte che gli altri anni.* (Assimil 1987)​On serait dans le cas n°2, non ? On comparerait l'affluence de cette année par rapport à celle des années précédentes... à supposer qu'une affluence soit une quantité...
À priori, l'utilisation de l'adjectif _altri_ avant le nom _anni_ ne change rien au problème. Dans le contexte, Google trouve plus de résultats avec _degli_ qu'avec _che gli_.

*Ha meno cravatte di mio padre.* (Italien de A à Z; leçon 56 "comparer")​Là, on aurait pu penser au cas n°2 (comparaison de la quantité de cravates d'une personne par rapport à celle de son père)... si _che_ avait été utilisé. La phrase serait utilisable en réponse à la question _A-t-il plus de cravates lui venant de son père ou de sa mère ?_. Mais là (c'est à dire en réponse à la question que je viens d'inventer) on a affaire, me semble-t-il à un _di_ de complément du nom et pas à un _di_ de comparaison. Or tous les exemples donnés dans la leçon sont des comparaisons. Reste le cas de figure n°4 (mais encore faut-il prouver que l'on ne compare pas 2 quantités). Mon raisonnement n'est pas trop alambiqué ?

*I diversi personaggi rappresentavano più delle caricature di vizi e di pregi che dei tipi umani reali.* (Assimil 1987)​On doit pouvoir supprimer le complément du nom sans que le choix de _che_ ou de _di_ n'en soit affecté:
⇒ *I diversi personaggi rappresentavano più delle caricature che dei tipi umani reali.*
_dei_ étant un article indéfini (donc pas une préposition → pas cas n°1), je pencherais pour le cas n°3. Je ne penserais pas spontanément au cas n°2.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Le 2ème exemple cité est celui qui me laisse le plus perplexe.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Tsuneo, 

Il existe une belle grammaire italienne online, sur le site http://www.mauriziopistone.it, avec un magnifique et très utile index alphabétique. 
En cherchant à *"di" *tu trouveras ceci (paragraphes 36 à 38).

Excuse-moi de me limiter à ces liens, mais je ne suis pas en grande forme pour le moment, la faute en revient à un épisode aigu de sigmoïdite (aïe aïe aïe !!!) 

J'espère que *Necsus* viendra compléter la réponse avec son inimitable précision .


----------



## Necsus

Ho sentito pronunciare Necsùs, con l'accento sulla U, veniva da qui?  Ciao, Matou, ristabilisciti presto, mi raccomando!
Ciao, Tsuneo. La pur datata grammatica di Fornaciari indicata da Matou è abbastanza esauriente, e un paragrafo significante è questo:

"Si usa più regolarmente _che_ (ma spesso anche _di_) quando il confronto cade sopra un'azione (verbo) dalla quale le due o più cose dipendono come soggetti od oggetti, p. es. _mi piace più la carne che il pesce_; _amo più te che lui_ (anche _del pesce_, _di_ lui)".

Da cui si evince che è inutile cercare di stabilire uno schema troppo rigido, perché sono molti i casi in cui entrambe le soluzioni sono possibili e usate.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Ho sentito pronunciare Necsùs, con l'accento sulla U, veniva da qui?  Ciao, Matou, ristabilisciti presto, mi raccomando!


Ciao Necsus, grazie degli auguri. Dovevi comunque avere sentito male: perfino con le budella contorte non storco così le parole . Ma lo so che stai scherzando 
Stammi bene!

Tsuneo, je te conseillerai aussi de te méfier très fortement des méthodes de langue, on y trouve des atrocités sans nom . L'Assimil n'est pas trop mal, mais elle est vieille, vieille...


----------



## Tsuneo

C'est la 1ère fois que je me casse les dents comme ça sur une leçon de grammaire. Et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir chercher des explications dans différents manuels et de ne pas y avoir longuement réfléchi. Mais les manuels se contredisent quelquefois entre eux. Au final, je me retrouve avec une montagne de règles et j'essaie tant bien que mal de faire le trie. En général, je sais quel terme de comparaison utiliser ; mais pour certaines phrases, c'est la galère.



matoupaschat said:


> En cherchant à *"di" *tu trouveras ceci (paragraphes 36 à 38).


Merci, mais je vous mets au défi (vous 2) de justifier mes 3 exemples rien qu'avec ce cours. 

On peut expliquer le 3ème exemple:
*I diversi personaggi rappresentavano più delle caricature di vizi e di pregi che dei tipi umani reali.*​... avec le passage:


> Si usa più regolarmente che (ma spesso anche di) quando il confronto cade sopra un'azione (verbo) dalla quale le due o più cose dipendono come soggetti od oggetti, p. es. mi piace più la carne che il pesce; amo più te che lui (anche del pesce, di lui).


... repris par Necsus.
Deux choses (_delle caricature_ et _dei tipi umani reali_, compléments d'objet) sont comparées par rapport à une action (verbe _rappresentare_). On préfère donc _che_ à _di_. Ça colle. Mes livres de grammaire ne donnaient pas cette règle.

J'avais donné l'exemple:
*Temo più l'odio dell'amore.* (_BLED 2006_)​... mais si je suis la règle de Fornaciari, il faudrait plutôt lui préférer:
*Temo più l'odio che l'amore.*​... même si la phrase n'était pas fausse.

Quant à l'exemple:
*Sembrava che m'interessasse più l'apparenza che la persona.* (_Grammaire Active_)​... on peut le justifier au moins autant par cette même règle que par celle qui lui est associée dans le manuel (à savoir risque de confusion avec le complément du nom).

Je suis en train de me bricoler une théorie pour les 2 autres phrases (la nature a horreur du vide ).
*Ha meno cravatte di mio padre.*​Il est intéressant de la comparer à:
*Ha meno cravatte che scarpe.*​La précédente compare 2 quantités de 2 choses (cravatte et scarpe) séparées par le terme de comparaison (_che_).
Or avec celle encore au-dessus, on compare 2 quantités d'une même chose (le cravatte) → _di_.
Au passage, on peut remarquer qu'il est possible de transformer:
*Ha meno cravatte di mio padre.*​... en:
*Ha meno cravatte di quanto ne ha/abbia mio padre.*​On retrouve bien le _di_. Ça aide à mémoriser.
Règle: _che_ (et pas _di_) sépare 2 choses (ou groupe d'individus) dont on compare les quantités. Dans les autres cas de comparaison de quantités, il faut utiliser _di_.

Cas pratiques:

Quest'anno Lionel Messi ha segnato più gol _[che/di]_ Cristiano Ronaldo.
Ha più cravatte nere _[che/di]_ cravatte bianche.

Réponses: 1-di ; 2-che.
... en considérant que les cravates noires et blanches sont 2 types d'objets différents (ou que la syntaxe de la phrase impose _di_).
Vous êtes d'accord ?

Passons au dernier exemple:
*L'affluenza è stata più forte che gli altri anni.*​On pourrait le transformer ainsi:
*L'affluenza è stata più forte di quella degli altri anni.*​... ou bien:
*L'affluenza di quest'anno è stata più forte dell'affluenza degli altri anni.*​... et là on retombe sur un cas « classique »:


> Si usa oggi più comunemente di (ma talora anche che) quando il confronto cade sopra una qualità (aggettivo) o un modo di essere (avverbio) comune, benchè in grado diverso, a due o più cose.


On compare ici 2 choses (_L'affluenza di quest'anno_ et _L'affluenza degli anni scorsi_) par rapport à une qualité (adjectif _forte_).
Par conséquent, je suis tenté de réécrire la phrase donnée par Assimil (1987):
*L'affluenza è stata più forte degli altri anni.*​Assimil aurait écrit cette phrase « à l'ancienne » (l'édition commence à dater), même si on peut encore en entendre des similaires aujourd'hui.
Je me demande si le fait qu'un des deux termes de la comparaison est sous-entendu change quelque chose ou choix du terme de comparaison.

Heu... je me rends compte que je suis un peu hors-sujet là car le thème concernait le choix du séparateur de comparaison entre 2 noms (ou groupes nominaux)... or là il sépare un adjectif et un groupe nominal...


Dur dur de s'exprimer rapidement à l'oral avec toutes ses règles (sibyllines).



Necsus said:


> Da cui si evince che è inutile cercare di stabilire uno schema troppo rigido, perché sono molti i casi in cui entrambe le soluzioni sono possibili e usate.


Les manuels se gardaient bien de dire que les règles n'étaient pas rigides... Faut-il renoncer à un schéma rigide même lorsque l'on compare 2 quantités ? Dans ce cas là n'y a-t-il pas une obligation de choisir soit _di_ soit _che_ ?



matoupaschat said:


> Excuse-moi de me limiter à ces liens, mais je ne suis pas en grande forme pour le moment, la faute en revient à un épisode aigu de sigmoïdite (aïe aïe aïe !!!)


Il ne faut pas vieillir.  Courage.


----------



## Necsus

Tsuneo, Serianni nella sua Grammatica [V,58] riporta queste poche 'norme': si usa la preposizione _di _quando il secondo termine di paragone è un nome/pronome non retto da preposizione, o un avverbio ("più esperto di prima"); si usa _che _quando il secondo termine di paragone è un nome/pronome retto da preposizione, quando si mettono a confronto non due nomi qualificati da un aggettivo «ma due qualità riferite in misura differente allo stesso nome (che funge, per così dire, da termine di paragone rispetto a sé stesso): "Mario è più furbo che intelligente"», e quando «si paragonano tra loro parti del discorso che non siano aggettivi (avverbi, verbi): [...] "mi piace meno ora che prima" (ma si può dire anche "meno ora di prima")». Al di fuori di questi casi, che come vedi prevedono comunque delle deroghe, direi che la scelta tra _di _e _che _è oscillante e dettata dall'uso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus ,

Bonjour Tsuneo,


> Il ne faut pas vieillir.  Courage.


Merci! J'essaie mais ce n'est pas seulement une question d'âge, ma fille a eu le même problème à 29 ans
Je voudrais d'abord faire remarquer que, pour alléger tes doutes, Necsus a intentionnellement omis deux petits mots assassins dans sa citation de Serianni: "La preposizione di si adopera *di preferenza* quando..." 


> *I diversi personaggi rappresentavano più delle caricature di vizi e di pregi che dei tipi umani reali.*


Dans Fornaciari, je lis ausssi ceci "In generale si preferisce che quando di potrebbe sembrare un complemento d'altro genere. _Era necessario che l'Italia si riducesse più schiava che gli Ebrei._ Machiavelli. – Se avesse detto Più schiava degli Ebrei poteva intendersi che l'Italia fosse tenuta schiava dagli Ebrei" Je me rappelle quand même un roman de V.Pratolini, avec une phrase en début de chapitre longue d'*une* page et où l'auteur ne s'embarassait pas de pareils détails: une alternance incroyable de *di *dans plusieurs fonctions, et le tout sans ponctuation !
Revenons à nos moutons, je veux aussi te faire remarquer le "_dei_" ici n'est pas l'équivallent pur et simple de l'article indéfini pluriel français "_des_", c'est un partitif, ressenti plus nettement comme composé de la préposition "_d_i" et de l'article "_i_". Pour mémoire l'article indéfini pluriel n'existe pas en italien. On utilise ici che aussi pour éviter le cacophonique "di dei tipi umani"


> J'avais donné l'exemple:
> *Temo più l'odio dell'/che l'amore.* (_BLED 2006_)
> ... mais si je suis la règle de Fornaciari, il faudrait plutôt lui préférer ...


Je crois que tu comprends mal: il ne s'agit pas de règles impératives et toute grammaire n'étant qu'un instantané plus ou moins fidèle d'une langue donnée à un instant donné, il faut tenir compte de l'évolution du parler en fonction de l'époque, et de la région, des habitudes personnelles, etc. L'Italie est un grand pays dont l'unité linguistique est très récente par rapport à la France.

Bon je m'arrête là pour réfléchir un peu...


----------



## Tsuneo

Merci pour votre aide. Je cerne mieux les cas où le terme de comparaison s'impose (ou quasi), des autres ou l'on a le choix (plus ou moins selon son intuition).

@matoupaschat: ok pour le partitif.



matoupaschat said:


> Je crois que tu comprends mal: il ne s'agit pas de règles impératives et toute grammaire n'étant qu'un instantané plus ou moins fidèle d'une langue donnée à un instant donné, il faut tenir compte de l'évolution du parler en fonction de l'époque, et de la région, des habitudes personnelles, etc. L'Italie est un grand pays dont l'unité linguistique est très récente par rapport à la France.


La rigidité de l'Académie Française (« Voici le seul bon usage de la langue. Il ne saurait en être autrement. ») et notre centralisme nous auraient-ils pervertie ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Per quanto mi riguarda, l'Académie Française, me ne faccio un baffo, la considero più come un'istituzione folcloristica che un'autorità linguistica . D'altra parte loro si guardano bene dal rispettare individualmente nelle proprie opere le regole che sanciscono collettivamente .


----------

